# Solved: problem with changing properties of mp3 files



## cybernetics (Jan 22, 2011)

i want to change the properties of an album like artists,tracks etc.
but i can't
when i go to remove personal information and properties and choose to remove all the properties, it wont
i think the problem lies here
iwent to help and support and read the following note:
The Remove Properties dialog box only removes properties that were added using Windows. If you added properties using a different program, you must remove those properties using that program.

is there any way to change the properties from within windows itself. i mean, any application or something??


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

You probably need an MP3 "Tag Editor" like this one: http://www.mp3tag.de/en/

It's what I use to modify the displayed information that's shown when an mp3 file is playing in a media player application.
Install "MP3Tag" from the above weblink, then all you need to do is select an MP3 file in Windows Explorer, right-click and choose "Mp3tag" from the context-menu.

A box pops up where you can delete, add, or otherwise modify the metadata within that file.


----------



## cybernetics (Jan 22, 2011)

pip22 said:


> You probably need an MP3 "Tag Editor" like this one: http://www.mp3tag.de/en/
> 
> It's what I use to modify the displayed information that's shown when an mp3 file is playing in a media player application.
> Install "MP3Tag" from the above weblink, then all you need to do is select an MP3 file in Windows Explorer, right-click and choose "Mp3tag" from the context-menu.
> ...


Thanks Man!! It works...


----------

